# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Arduino closed-loop Stepper motor

## nhatson

lan gthang gập cái này, ko biết post đâu, cụ ckd cho em ké nhé







source code
https://github.com/neuroprod/ClosedLoopDriver

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

http://www.instructables.com/id/3DOF...otor/?ALLSTEPS

----------

duonghoang, Mechanic

----------


## Tuluong

Em thấy trong clip đầu tiên thì step nối với encoder qua bộ nhông nhựa thì có chính xác không ạ ? 
Tại sao lúc dừng tại góc 180 thì em thấy step nó quay góc nhỏ qua lại liên tục chứ không đứng yên vậy bác

----------


## CKD

> Em thấy trong clip đầu tiên thì step nối với encoder qua bộ nhông nhựa thì có chính xác không ạ ? 
> Tại sao lúc dừng tại góc 180 thì em thấy step nó quay góc nhỏ qua lại liên tục chứ không đứng yên vậy bác


Đây là mô hình nghiên cứu thôi bác, nếu ứng dụng đơn giản thì cũng Ok.
Việc step không đứng yên là nó bị trạng thái hunting của PID.. (đoán vậy), hoặc do giữa step & encoder có độ rơ nên step phản ứng sai.

----------


## aiouetgye

động cơ bước vòng khép kín của tôi là từ trang web này:
https://www.oyostepper.com/category-...er-Motors.html

----------

